# Bands You Think Are Under-Rated?



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 2, 2009)

mine would be:

-Textures
-Bloodbath
-Nevermore

are there any bands out there you think are sick but are relatively unknown?


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Apr 2, 2009)

yes, but they are secrets. I'm selfish like that


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 2, 2009)

you're stunting the growth of decent music


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2009)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> yes, but they are secrets. I'm selfish like that


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 2, 2009)

I think that Maria & Margot Hellwig and Hansi Hinterseer are under rated....

Sorry I had too 

0:40 on the first video gives you an idea of how popular they are


----------



## Luuk (Apr 2, 2009)

Top of my head.. Textures and Bossk


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 2, 2009)

Animals as Leaders
Cloudkicker
Textures
The Faceless


----------



## Kimling (Apr 2, 2009)

Insomnium!


----------



## jymellis (Apr 2, 2009)

(216)
milkweed
estradasphere


----------



## Daoloth (Apr 2, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> mine would be:
> 
> -Textures
> -Bloodbath
> ...




 for listing Textures

- Gorguts
- Voivod
- Gordian Knot
- Linear Sphere
- Pain of Salvation


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think *Exodus* gets nearly as much credit as they deserve. Gary Holt has been writing the best riffs in thrash for decades.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 2, 2009)

Exodus are fucking sick! 

I was gonna say The Faceless, but they've only just released their new album, we need to give them time 

Pain of Salvation are also killer!


----------



## TimothyLeary (Apr 2, 2009)

Ephel Duath - what a fuckin superb band(it's more a one man band than a "band"). their new cd "through my dog's eyes" is brilliant. 

Maudlin of the well - awsome band

Intronaut - they have a few fans, but deserve a lot more.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Apr 2, 2009)

Isis
Intronaut
Jakob
Sigur Ros
God is an Astronaut
Torche
Pain of Salvation


----------



## DevinShidaker (Apr 2, 2009)

by the sins fell angels. Amazing dudes, amazing band. Check them out.

BY THE SINS FELL ANGELS (new songs soon+new tours) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Daoloth (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks Pain of Salvation are underrated.


----------



## Varkatzas (Apr 2, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> by the sins fell angels. Amazing dudes, amazing band. Check them out.
> 
> BY THE SINS FELL ANGELS (new songs soon+new tours) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


HAAAAAAAAAAAATE AARON CRAWFORDDDDDD


----------



## evilmnky204 (Apr 2, 2009)

Gorod, Textures, Martyr, Within The Ruins, Animals As Leaders (definitely my favorite project Bulb has been in), Blotted Science, and possibly Cynic (though they do get some talk around here I believe).


----------



## JakeRI (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah textures is pretty retarded.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah I was gonna put Cynic in my first post too but... are they really under-rated? or are they just for the music elite?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 2, 2009)

Gorguts.


----------



## Seedawakener (Apr 2, 2009)

Vanden Plas... Beyond Daylight is a chorus-masterpiece!


----------



## groph (Apr 2, 2009)

Textures for sure. Never even knew there were that many fans of them on here.

The Last Felony
Defeated Sanity
Hour of Penance
Internal Suffering
Incinerate

....I might as well rattle off every brutal death band I listen to.

Obscura's new one, Cosmogenesis rules some serious ass too but it just came out and I have no idea if Obscura has past releases or not. There's some wicked fretless bass action on it. The entire album is all fancy like Planetary Duality. Awesome Canadian band. The entire Quebec metal scene basically owns.

On that note,

Augury
Martyr
Quo Vadis

saw em all live and they kick ass good and proper.


----------



## evilmnky204 (Apr 2, 2009)

Fuck, I don't even know what I'd give to see Martyr live, let alone seeing them with Quo Vadis.


----------



## omgmjgg (Apr 2, 2009)

the cast pattern
kissyface fashion faux~pas
monuments
into the moat


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 3, 2009)

16volt
Acumen Nation
Diatribe
Manufactura
Heimataerde

to name a few


----------



## jymellis (Apr 3, 2009)

helmet


----------



## bhuba135 (Apr 3, 2009)

the faceless
born of osiris
psyopus


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 3, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> mine would be:
> 
> -Textures
> -Bloodbath
> -Nevermore



These...

Also, I think buckethead and bumblefoot are very under-rated


----------



## omgmjgg (Apr 3, 2009)

bhuba135 said:


> the faceless
> born of osiris
> psyopus




 for psyopus


----------



## yingmin (Apr 3, 2009)

groph said:


> Obscura's new one, Cosmogenesis rules some serious ass too but it just came out and I have no idea if Obscura has past releases or not. There's some wicked fretless bass action on it. The entire album is all fancy like Planetary Duality. Awesome Canadian band. The entire Quebec metal scene basically owns.


Obscura's German. Maybe you're confused because they named themselves after a Gorguts album, and Gorguts are from Quebec.


----------



## groph (Apr 3, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Obscura's German. Maybe you're confused because they named themselves after a Gorguts album, and Gorguts are from Quebec.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 3, 2009)

haha yingmin beat me to it


----------



## AVWIII (Apr 3, 2009)

> Augury
> Martyr
> Quo Vadis





> gorod, martyr



So you guys are pretty much my favourite now. I actually came into this thread about to list Augury and Gorod.
All those listed are absolutely phenomenal. I just wish Gorod would leave Europe now and then. They're the only ones on that list I haven't seen live.
Impatiently awaiting new material from all of them... except new Quo Vadis... which is a trainwreck.


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 3, 2009)

Orgy is very underrated.

I don´t know if they´re still around tho, but they were excellent.


----------



## Loomer (Apr 3, 2009)

The UK's own Mithras, is enormously underrated in my opinion. I absolutely love that band!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 3, 2009)

omgmjgg said:


> for psyopus



hell yeah!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 3, 2009)

groph said:


> Textures for sure. Never even knew there were that many fans of them on here.
> 
> The Last Felony
> Defeated Sanity
> ...



I like this guy  agreed with almost every word 

I got the Feeding The Abscess transcriptions a few weeks ago. There's some very fun (and VERY hard) riffs happening there 

The new Augury is gonna freakin' rape too!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 3, 2009)

WOAH fuck!

just checked out Augury fucking sick!

also checked out The Last Felony, Internal Suffering and Incinerate, so sick 

  

I fucking love OTT death metal.

check out my favourite band ever:

www.myspace.com/maggotstuffedcunt

these dudes are my friends and well deserve a listen.


----------



## AVWIII (Apr 3, 2009)

> The new Augury is gonna freakin' rape too!


Agreed!
Now if they could only keep a drummer for more than a year. I love Etienne's playing and I haven't heard anything from the new guy yet.


----------



## groph (Apr 3, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> WOAH fuck!
> 
> just checked out Augury fucking sick!
> 
> ...


 


Incinerate's "Anatomize" just boils your flesh away whenever you listen to it, those guys are ridiculous. They should be widely approved of on here because even though the guitarist Scott uses a 6 string, he also uses an ENGL Invader. 

The Last Felony is fucking tiiiight live. THAT is what deathcore "should" be, in my books. Tough as fuck. God awful bass tone though. Internal Suffering needs to make a new album, when I heard Awakening of the Rebel I couldn't help but imagine the drumkit just shaking around the stage and the guitarists/bassist going into spastic convulsions up and down the necks. They're just ridiculous. I've heard Maggot Stuffed Cunt before, it was great. The UK scene has some considerably brutal bands.


----------



## clnh5 (Apr 3, 2009)

MaggotsStuffedCunt...what a brilliant name. Lol.

I've always thought Newstead era Flotsam And Jetsam were always under-rated.

Chris Poland's OHM, has always been under-rated.

The Melvins are under-rated imo. Especially their new album, it fucking rocks. Actually all their shit rocks.

Theres so many bands, i cant even remember. Tons of bands that never got the recognition they deserved.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 3, 2009)

While Scar Symmetry themselves are decently known, I feel they are often left out when people discuss Melo-Death bands.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 3, 2009)

Anthony said:


> While Scar Symmetry themselves are decently known, I feel they are often left out when people discuss Melo-Death bands.


The music isn't my favorite, but the solos are delicious. However, I will say that this is a much better example of an "underrated" band. Underrated doesn't mean that nobody's ever heard of them. For something to be underrated, people have to know what something is, but not appreciate it sufficiently. For example, pretty much everyone acknowledges Eric Clapton as being a great guitarist. One could make the argument that he's underrated as a vocalist, though. Most of you are just mentioning really underground bands and calling them underrated, when they're completely separate concepts.


----------



## GCM (Apr 4, 2009)

The Red Shore. look em up. (for people who like death metal)


----------



## MFB (Apr 4, 2009)

Russian Circles

A few people on here have mentioned em and they've got kind of an underground fan base, much like Explosions In the Sky (not many people I know mention them) but still for what they do they're awesome


----------



## CynicEidolon (Apr 4, 2009)

I dig me some Russian Circles! They aren't an Isis or Explosions by any mean... But they are good.


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 4, 2009)

More people need to listen to Skeletonwitch!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 4, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Most of you are just mentioning really underground bands and calling them underrated.



yeah, that was the idea of the thread dude


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2009)

GCM said:


> The Red Shore. look em up. (for people who like death metal)



Heard of em. They're still more deathcore than deathmetal but they have improved leaps and bounds over their old material.


----------



## Toshiro (Apr 5, 2009)

Anata
Angra
Detonation
Dragonland
Imagika 
Kreator (You always hear about 'Deth/Testament/Exodus/etc, but Kreator fucking owns.)
Nightrage
Persuader


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 5, 2009)

-Fates Warning
-Watchtower
-Saga
-Camel
-Marillion
-Atheist
-Razor
-Riot
-HORSE the band
-Umphrey's McGee
-Disco Biscuits
-3 Inches of Blood
-Ayreon
-Dixie Dregs
-Minus the Bear
-Turtle
-Sky Eats Airplane
-Steve Morse Band
-Loudness
-Eyes set to Kill
-America
-The Human Abstract
-XTC
-Diamond Head
-Budgie
-Spastic Ink
-Ozric Tentacles
-Galneryus
-Badlands
-Suicidal Tendencies
-Savatage
-Infectious Grooves
-The Black Mages
-Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
-Origin
-Mahavishnu Orchestra
-Anything to do with Jonas Hellborg and Jan Hammer.
-Gentle Giant
-Caravan


Fin.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 5, 2009)

+1 on Kreator, Atheist and The Human Abstract


----------



## f2f4 (Apr 5, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> +1 on Kreator, Atheist and The Human Abstract



I'm not a HUGE fan of the human abstract, but they are definitely awesome musicians.

and once again, <3 psyopus


----------



## Joeywilson (Apr 5, 2009)

Textures
Blotted Science
crowbar
fell silent
sikth


----------



## MFB (Apr 5, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> -Fates Warning
> -Watchtower
> -Atheist
> -HORSE the band
> ...



+1 to almost all of these except for HtB and MtB who get +1000000


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 5, 2009)

Toshiro said:


> Nightrage
> Persuader



YESSSSSSS!!! YESSSSS!!!! YESSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## clnh5 (Apr 6, 2009)

Crowbar, Malevolent Creation, Anathema. Some more i forgot about.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Apr 6, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> -Camel
> -HORSE the band
> -Umphrey's McGee
> -Disco Biscuits
> ...



These.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 6, 2009)

MFB said:


> +1 to almost all of these except for HtB and MtB who get +1000000


I don't think you could really call Minus the Bear "underrated". I'm tired of hearing about them, because people talk about them all the time. I guess that could be partially because I'm from the Seattle area, but even on another forum I used to post on, everybody was crazy about them.


----------



## MFB (Apr 6, 2009)

I know...maybe 10 other people in between MA & NH who know of them so over hear they're under-rated/obscure.

The Fall of Troy, again, unless I tell someone of this band or they hear them in my car they don't know of them


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 6, 2009)

yingmin said:


> I don't think you could really call Minus the Bear "underrated". I'm tired of hearing about them, because people talk about them all the time. I guess that could be partially because I'm from the Seattle area, but even on another forum I used to post on, everybody was crazy about them.



that could be the same for any of the bands that has been listed in this thread though. I'd agree that Minus the Bear aren't uner-rated per se, but it's quite likely that there could be a town and/or forum that are crazy about Textures, for example.


----------



## Varkatzas (Apr 6, 2009)

Dragonforce, Job For A Cowboy, Korn, Limp Bizkit, Lit, Smashmouth, Hatebreed and Static X


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 6, 2009)

I say we make a sticky with recommendations of bands in the most prevalent sub-genres, whose with me?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 6, 2009)

Varkatzas said:


> Dragonforce, Job For A Cowboy, Korn, Limp Bizkit, Lit, Smashmouth, Hatebreed and Static X



we finally have a joke post.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Apr 6, 2009)

Oceans of sadness
Braveyoung
The black math horseman
Adai


----------



## Rambo247 (Aug 12, 2009)

-Attack Attack! (Others hate them, I kinda dig the sound)
-Emery
-12 Stones


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 12, 2009)

Rambo247 said:


> -Attack Attack! (Others hate them, I kinda dig the sound)


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 12, 2009)

Architects. I know I go on about them a lot but it's because they're fucking awesome and don't get as much love as they deserve, they're _extremely_ talented musicians. 

I think Dragonforce kind of are too. They're hated by a lot of people for reasons that I sometimes think are bogus. Yes, they're cheesy but they are very good at what they do. People focus too much on the guitars and then claim they can only play fast, which isn't true at all. The vocal lines are very melodic and Sam writes all of them on guitar. Seriously, the new album isn't all speed at all, I think some people should give them a chance, they're not 100% serious, just a few guys having fun.

Municipal Waste is another one, they're the best thrash band IMO. And I don't like thrash in general.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 12, 2009)

don't get me started on Architects...


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> don't get me started on Architects...


Let me guess. Old stuff was good because it was techy and new stuff is crap because it isn't?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 12, 2009)

not really, their new stuff is still pretty techy.

2005/2006 I was really into them, their sound was really unique and I think their old vocalist was a lot better.

now they sound like Bring Me The Horizon meets Dead Swans meets Meshuggah.

Hollow Crown is a cool record, but it's very samey and I can't stand their new vocalist.

good live, but they could do without the egos.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 12, 2009)

Metal: Savatage

Rock: Tesla

Shred: Joe Stump


----------



## Andii (Aug 12, 2009)

I know they've been mentioned already but Anata. They are the absolute perfect example of a band that is amazing but absolutely unknown. The Conductors Departure is definitely one of the best albums of the genre.
*http://www.myspace.com/anata
*

I bought their cd, went home and listened to it all the way through. After it was over I realized I had been staring at the wall and had forgot I existed. I then got up and hit play, sat down and did it again. I listened to skullgrid that way twice a day or more for a very long time.
http://www.myspace.com/beholdthearctopus

Dysrhythmia is an instrumental prog. rock band. Every member in the band is incredible. 2 of them are members of the new Gorguts lineup.
http://www.myspace.com/dysrhythmiaband


*Z*_evious _is a jazz band. I don't listen to jazz, but I heard them and was hooked instantly.
http://www.myspace.com/zevioustrio

The text editor gave me a hard time with this post.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 12, 2009)

You probably know by now that I don't like too much tech in songs, so I think Hollow Crown is the best album yet. Nightmares is good, but it sounded like they were trying too hard with the techy bits and I wasn't a fan of the vocalist at all. I think Hollow Crown has a pretty cool balance and even though you like Matt better, I think you have to admit Sam is better at singing.

For me it has all the elements, it's aggressive but they definitely show that they're not just one trick ponies so Hollow Crown is my favourite album I own. I agree with the BMTH and Dead Swans comparison but I'm not too sure how they sound like Meshuggah?

I never really saw them as egotisical either, care to explain that a little further?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 12, 2009)

the old vocalist did proper singing?

Early Grave = Meshuggah, 1:08 into Borrowed Time = Meshuggah, Dead March = Meshuggah 

when I saw them live a few years ago they just came off as really cocky, especially their new vocalist who as I said I can't stand. egos are really not my cup of tea, especially if a band is good and knows it. in fact, after that show I went off them completely until Hollow Crown was released, funny how a band's personality can affect how you feel about their music.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 12, 2009)

My Dying Bride
DEVIN TOWNSEND!!!
Emperor


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 12, 2009)

agreed on Devin Townsend and Emperor


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> not really, their new stuff is still pretty techy.
> 
> 2005/2006 I was really into them, their sound was really unique and I think their old vocalist was a lot better.
> 
> ...



God, I fucking HATE their new vocalist.


----------



## Gamba (Aug 12, 2009)

vanilla ninja


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 12, 2009)

Andii said:


> I know they've been mentioned already but Anata. They are the absolute perfect example of a band that is amazing but absolutely unknown. The Conductors Departure is definitely one of the best albums of the genre.
> *ANATA on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> *




+1 
Anata is great.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Aug 12, 2009)

Kimling said:


> Insomnium!



You're god damn right:


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 13, 2009)

When I think underrated, I think of popular bands that are better than they're given credit for. For example, I'd say Bon Jovi are underrated. In order to be underrated, people have to know about you. That's why I wouldn't say for example Pain of Salvation are underrated, because they're just underknown. Someone said to me that Shawn Lane was underrated, that's ridiculous, everyone who's heard him knows he's awesome, so he's not underrated.

Also, I think Dream Theater are musically underrated, but technically overrated. Mike Portnoy isn't a very dynamic drummer, but he's one of the most creative. I guess DT are more "misunderstood" than anything else.

I don't listen to Nickelback, but I'd say they are underrated. KISS are underrated.


----------



## B36arin (Aug 13, 2009)

The Haunted is the first band that springs to mind. Somebody has mentioned Nevermore, I wouldn't call them underrated. Almost everybody that I know that has actually heard a few songs loves them, and righty so.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Aug 13, 2009)

Mors Principium Est
Gorod
Insomnium
The Haunted
Veil of Maya

Five of my favorite bands, and they all don't get enough credit.


----------



## liamh (Aug 13, 2009)

Pain of salvation
Coheed & Cambria
Trauma


----------



## yingmin (Aug 13, 2009)

JohnIce said:


> When I think underrated, I think of popular bands that are better than they're given credit for. For example, I'd say Bon Jovi are underrated. In order to be underrated, people have to know about you. That's why I wouldn't say for example Pain of Salvation are underrated, because they're just underknown. Someone said to me that Shawn Lane was underrated, that's ridiculous, everyone who's heard him knows he's awesome, so he's not underrated.


Exactly what I've been saying all along. In order to be UNDER-rated, you have to be "rated" in the first place.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 13, 2009)

yingmin said:


> Exactly what I've been saying all along. In order to be UNDER-rated, you have to be "rated" in the first place.



I guess the term underrated is misused and taken for "unknown" and "deserving of more media attention" or whatever...


----------



## svart (Aug 13, 2009)

*In-Quest*:


*Cilice:*


*Divinity:*


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 13, 2009)

Have to agree, Marillion (and Fish for that matter) are both highly underrated. Both groups garner an entire audience singing along with every song and have a very dedicated following. Both Fish and Steve H. have quite a bit of talent in crowd control respectively, too.

I'd also add Stephen Kent, Susheela Raman and Azam Ali (who is getting a little more exposure due to her work on films). Again, an issue of involving the crowd a bit more in their respective music and an insane amount of talent each.

Allan Holdsworth, Tony Levin, Trey Gunn, Don Schiff, Bob Culbertson and Steve Adelson also come to mind very quickly. (This group may end up being given the label of "musicians' musician.)

Way back when, I'd have added Peter Gabriel especially with the amount of work he's put into WOMAD and other similiar projects/programs through the years and thankfully more and more artists are able to say, "thank you, Peter" as they themselves get more radio play (often times in their own respective countries). "In Your Eyes," "Shock the Monkey" and "Sledgehammer" are hardly all of what he was/is capable of doing...

Another pair of fairly famous people that should be mentioned as being under-rated are Les Claypool, and Victor Wooten, both of whom have been maligned for being "sloppy" more often than not by their respective detractors (and yes, sometimes they both were). The flip-side of this is that when they respectively get very serious and are playing covers of someone "important" (Miles Davis in the case of Les and Charles Mingus in the case of Vic) they are respectively impressive players. Both of them with their own respective music is quite a bit more light-hearted.


----------



## Bumskull (Aug 14, 2009)

Symphony X
IQ


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 14, 2009)

liamh said:


> Pain of salvation
> Coheed & Cambria
> Trauma



Coheed?.....talk about overrated....Rush-tonalities for the MTV generation.

Cave In
Grails
High on Fire


----------



## Wiz (Aug 18, 2009)

This is an awesome thread and I learned about a hundred new bands from it  Thank you all.


----------



## tbird11 (Aug 18, 2009)

-Psycroptic.
-Synthetic Breed.
Some good australian talent to check out.


----------



## OnImpulse (Aug 18, 2009)

DUDE!

Shaman


ULVER!!


aaaaand Arcturus


and of course devin townsend. but he seems pretty popular on this thread already XD


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 18, 2009)

svart said:


> *Cilice:*



I fucking love Cilice! I adore their mix of djent and Mike Patton-esque vocals. It really gets my dick hard!


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 18, 2009)

Vision of Disorder


----------



## brock22 (Aug 18, 2009)

Amazon's Daily Deal is offering a FREE metal/rock sampler here w/ stuff from Stratovarius, Deep Purple, Dio, Alice Cooper...all semi-underrated bands that I'm loving right now. Theres nothing to lose cuz these 10 tracks are free and you can just trash em if you dont want em, so enjoy guys


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 18, 2009)

sol niger 333 said:


> Vision of Disorder



+100 to this V.O.D are true innovators and highly underrated.


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Aug 18, 2009)

gorod
gory blister
iniquity
aeon of horus
the revenge project
negura bunget
akroma
gorguts
nervecell
depresy
led astray


----------



## harkonnen8 (Aug 18, 2009)

Insomnium
Blotted Science


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 18, 2009)

On this forum?

Toto
Chick Corea Elektric band
Tribal Tech
Clutch


----------



## White Cluster (Aug 18, 2009)

Amoral
King's X
Dax Riggs/Acid Bath
Wolverine
Ishan
Monstrosity

And to second a few from other posts..Dixie Dregs,Fates Warning and Kreator..


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bloodline Severed- 2 Exciting shows this weekend!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Becoming The Archetype *twitter.com/ransomvsunman* on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Testament 
Great bands!


----------



## TheSyncopath (Aug 18, 2009)

Anata. Technical Death Metal from Sweden with some crazy, unusual harmonies used in a dual guitar counterpoint style. Recommended album: The Conductor's Departure.


----------



## ToniS (Aug 19, 2009)

Seedawakener said:


> On this forum?
> 
> Toto
> Chick Corea Elektric band
> ...



Toto fucking owns! So do the other bands in your post!


----------



## Landsi (Aug 19, 2009)

Textures
TesseracT

And in a way, kind of Meshuggah. Alot of my friends don't know who they are or haven't heard a thing by them. And when I saw them in June I was a bit surprised to see them only headlining a smaller stage, I think after the years they've put in and the amount of records they've released they should deserve more! Haha, My 2 cents anyway.


----------



## abysmalrites (Aug 19, 2009)

I will recommend this band forevermore...
Scrambled Defuncts 




Also: 
Mithras (know they've been mentioned)
Emeth
Hieronymus Bosch


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 19, 2009)

36 Crazyfists. I know they're a metalcore band (oh noes!) but they have some epic riffs, Brock's voice is so unique they have a great sound.


----------



## Auyard (Aug 19, 2009)

Engorged. Seriously if i could give my manhood to be a part of any one band they would be it. I saw them a little over a year ago at MDF VI and everyone even all the other bands stopped to watch them. Actually got to talk to Jason Kocol from Impaled (also highly recommend them) for a bit while Engorged set up. Basically they are nerds playing thrashy, grindy, old-schoolish death metal. 

Link for anyone interested: Engorged on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Impaled: IMPALED on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 19, 2009)

Landsi said:


> Textures
> TesseracT
> 
> And in a way, kind of Meshuggah. Alot of my friends don't know who they are or haven't heard a thing by them. And when I saw them in June I was a bit surprised to see them only headlining a smaller stage, I think after the years they've put in and the amount of records they've released they should deserve more! Haha, My 2 cents anyway.



I was gonna say Meshuggah because not nearly enough people give them the respect they deserve. We on this site are in a fishbowl with that kinda thing because in our eyes, they're true pioneers and one of the greatest bands on the planet. They clearly are and more people should feel that way.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 19, 2009)

Mekong Delta - Amazing musicianship, progressive thrash, but also can do the neo-classical shred. Also covered Night on a Bald Mountain, and Genesis's Dance on a Volcano.


----------



## dexmix (Aug 19, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> Coheed?.....talk about overrated....Rush-tonalities for the MTV generation.
> 
> Cave In
> Grails
> High on Fire



yeah... i dont know how coheed would be underrated? they're huge!
if anything people should be into rush.



also cave in is definitely underrated.

my contribution would be VAST.
no one even knows VAST's best records (Nude/Crimson/Turquoise).

its sad. I jsut saw them like a couple months back - and Jon is still an amazing vocalist.


----------



## Luuk (Aug 19, 2009)

Amenra.. Who of you heard of them? It's damn awsome belgium post-metal kind of evil freakin' awesome doom band \m/

AMENRA on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## british beef (Aug 19, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> 36 Crazyfists. I know they're a metalcore band (oh noes!) but they have some epic riffs, Brock's voice is so unique they have a great sound.



In my opinion he sounds like hes trying to be the singer from glassjaw but 36 crazyfists are still sick.

i think bands like Carcass and At the gates are underrated as they basically pioneered the sound you hear in a lot of metal bands today.


----------



## Valserp (Aug 19, 2009)

Evergrey.
Well, they tried to sound too "pop" with their last album, but fuck... their previous work is amazing.


----------



## Joose (Aug 19, 2009)

Sevendust

My favorite band of all-time. They used to be huge, due to that one radio hit that was the worst song on the album (of course).

People should really check out the albums "Alpha" and "Chapter VIII: Hope And Sorrow" if the last thing they heard was the song "Praise" or "Enemy".

Maybe they're not underrated... just not as popular as before. Although they still sell out almost every one of their shows months in advance. Not sure where I'm going with this.

SEVENDUST!


----------



## Sy-Furr (Aug 19, 2009)

british beef said:


> i think bands like Carcass and At the gates are underrated as they basically pioneered the sound you hear in a lot of metal bands today.



I totally agree! I think At the Gates is one of the most underrated and unheard of bands. I also think that Mors Principium Est is also super underrated. I just love their sound. Seems like they have a good balance of complex guitar work and simple stuff that sound great. Plus I think that the vocalist has the perfect style of growling/screaming. Not to low death gruts and not to screaming metalcore crap.

If you have not heard of them check it! MORS PRINCIPIUM EST on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Listen to THE UNBORN on the myspace. it's good.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 19, 2009)

Joose said:


> Sevendust
> 
> My favorite band of all-time. They used to be huge, due to that one radio hit that was the worst song on the album (of course).
> 
> ...



Dude I'm a huge Sevendust fan as I've said in a thread I began a while ago they have some issues with songwriting but when they are at their best they destroy the competition!
In the UK/Europe they are pretty much unknown due to TVT never releasing their old albums here and not letting them tour over here when they were on their label imo it really damaged their potential.

While I'm at it I have to agree on At The Gates being underrated and possibly Entombed as well.


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Aug 19, 2009)

not exactly unknown but definitely need more recodnition

the mighty primordial


some of the most emotional vocals in metal


----------



## Axel (Aug 19, 2009)

At the Gates - sure most people know about them but they just don't get the credit they deserve. They pioneered a style that is copied by 90% of the relevant metal bands of today.

Shai Hulud - again, they deserve more credit than they get. Also pioneers of a style. I wish they had grown a little more (writing wise) but their first 2 albums are classics and were a huge influence on many bands that borrowed from their style.

Acturus - already mentioned in this thread but I wanted to share the song that really got me into them



Winds - another amazing band who don't get the recognition they deserve.



Bal-Sagoth - these guys just plain own!


----------



## Joose (Aug 19, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> Dude I'm a huge Sevendust fan as I've said in a thread I began a while ago they have some issues with songwriting but when they are at their best they destroy the competition!
> In the UK/Europe they are pretty much unknown due to TVT never releasing their old albums here and not letting them tour over here when they were on their label imo it really damaged their potential.



I agree, except about the songwriting part. But I suppose that's all opinion. Besides, they have Clint Lowery back now, thank God. First album with him on it since Seasons/Southside Double-Wide. Due out early next year.


----------



## Landsi (Aug 20, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I was gonna say Meshuggah because not nearly enough people give them the respect they deserve. We on this site are in a fishbowl with that kinda thing because in our eyes, they're true pioneers and one of the greatest bands on the planet. They clearly are and more people should feel that way.



I couldn't have said it better myself. I still consider them a very much 'underground' band really. Only because they don't get enough appreciation as they should deserve.


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Aug 20, 2009)

Axel said:


> At the Gates - sure most people know about them but they just don't get the credit they deserve. They pioneered a style that is copied by 90% of the relevant metal bands of today.



thats a massive overstatement
90% of melodic death bands yeah maybe, but not 90% of metal

i do agree that they get a lot less credit to in flames and dark tranquility but i'd hardly call them underrated


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 20, 2009)

I know they've sold 14 million albums but a lot of metal listeners these days just don't appreciate their roots and more so just aren't aware of the real roots of metal.

So, that is why I'm going to go with one band, and that would be Blue Öyster Cult.


----------



## FoxZero (Aug 21, 2009)

This is a fun thread!

I don't look this band up much on the internet but whenever I talk to someone that listens to black metal they never heard of Bathory! What the fuck? This band is amazing and they got me into black metal.

I also gotta say I feel the new Sepultura is underrated. All I ever hear from friends is bitching about how Max left, I think he is the most overrated singer ever. Derrick fits their new style so much better. People change, bands change, life changes, deal with it.

and some others...

Exodus
SYX (metalcore? yes. awesome? fuck yes!)
Sikth
Venom (I know they have a following but a lot of my friends bash them)

And if we're gonna mention underground bands...

Trephination


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 21, 2009)

^^^ 
Yeah, I agree with Sikth. The closest I've seen to recognition for Sikth is Luke Hoskin name dropping them in a Protest the Hero lesson for Bloodmeat.


----------



## FoxZero (Aug 21, 2009)

lol I started listening to Sikth a month before they announced breaking up last year. I was pissed! They sounded so sick live, pity I can never see them now  I found them on Havoc on demand. There's a lot of fairly unknown or underrated bands on that channel if anyone has digital cable.

Does 1349 have much of a following? No one I know has heard of em, good shit.

And some more.

Unleashed
Vio-lence (I never hear this band mentioned when talking about major thrash bands!)
Trust Company
Str8jackit (Canada)
Rob Dougan
It Dies Today


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 21, 2009)

FoxZero said:


> I also gotta say I feel the new Sepultura is underrated. All I ever hear from friends is bitching about how Max left, I think he is the most overrated singer ever. Derrick fits their new style so much better. People change, bands change, life changes, deal with it.



 
In terms of creativity the balance of material and the overall flow of an album Nation destroys anything Soulfly can come up with plus Andreas Kisser is incredibly underrated as a player.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 22, 2009)

While I don't know if I'd call them "underrated", Muse and A Perfect Circle are often unfairly derided for being clones of Radiohead and Tool, respectively. Muse and Radiohead are nothing alike musically; the only similarity they have as far as I'm concerned is that Matt Bellamy's voice is KIND OF similar to Thom Yorke's. The Tool/APC comparison is a little easier to understand, because they both make dark, moody music and have the same vocalist, but even then, I can't think of a single APC song that wouldn't sound out of place on a Tool album, and vice versa.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 22, 2009)

Really? Muse and Radiohead nothing alike musically? I don't buy it.


----------



## SamSam (Aug 22, 2009)

Sikth
Cynic
Textures


Metallica... yea right


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 22, 2009)

SamSam said:


> Sikth
> Cynic
> Textures
> 
> ...



Speaking of Cynic, I would've given anything to see them with Meshuggah and the Faceless. Unfortunately, that tour didn't come remotely close to me.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 22, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Really? Muse and Radiohead nothing alike musically? I don't buy it.


I certainly don't hear it. The two bands are clearly identifiable at even a brief listen. Radiohead is more conceptual and textural, and never has the raw aggression that even slower Muse tracks have. Even "heavier" Radiohead songs like Creep and Paranoid Android are more about the mood than sheer power. Even when Muse is moody and conceptual, it's in a distinctly different way than Radiohead. Also, Radiohead's music is more chordal, whereas Muse is heavily riff-oriented. The one similarity I will grant - the vocalists' voices - isn't even very strong in my opinion. Matt's voice is much more powerful than Thom's, and Thom never wails like Matt does.


----------



## Adamh1331 (Aug 23, 2009)

Umphrey's McGee.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 23, 2009)

SamSam said:


> Sikth
> Cynic
> Textures



truth, these guys are (in my mind) the 3 most under-rated bands out there today (or were in Sikth's case).


----------



## FoxZero (Aug 26, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> In terms of creativity the balance of material and the overall flow of an album Nation destroys anything Soulfly can come up with plus Andreas Kisser is incredibly underrated as a player.



I agree, Andreas Kisser is one of my all time favorite guitarists. Even when he's just playing simple thrash songs all his solos stand out from one another and nothing feels recycled. I can't say that for many hard hitting thrash bands, especially Slayer, I love em to death but the solos rarely stand out from one another.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 26, 2009)

Adamh1331 said:


> Umphrey's McGee.



What the hell? That is not at ALL what I expected that band to sound like. Is this typical of their sound?


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 26, 2009)

I think Thrice is a really underrated band. I think Vhiessu was one of the best cds i have ever heard.


----------



## Piro (Aug 26, 2009)

RX Bandits. By far one of the best bands out there. Check out their songs called In Her Drawer (insane drumming) and Republic.


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Speaking of Cynic, I would've given anything to see them with Meshuggah and the Faceless. Unfortunately, that tour didn't come remotely close to me.



Austin. Only 3 hours away.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 27, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> I think Thrice is a really underrated band. I think Vhiessu was one of the best cds i have ever heard.



Oh yeah dude. There was something so natural about Vhiessu. Really sounded like a band. Not a recording of separate musicians playing to a click. Amazing piece of work


----------



## Excalibur (Aug 27, 2009)

yingmin said:


> What the hell? That is not at ALL what I expected that band to sound like. Is this typical of their sound?


Nope, they cover virtually every genre and sound awesome doing it.


----------



## petereanima (Aug 27, 2009)

Peter mentioned already the mighty BÖC, so i think bands who do not receive the apprecciation they deserve, are:

King Crimson (damn, when i see how everybody is loving Opeth...how can you ignore one of the major influences?)

and

Reanima, my own band. we are awesome, why do jsut a few people recognize that?


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Aug 27, 2009)

petereanima said:


> Peter mentioned already the mighty BÖC, so i think bands who do not receive the apprecciation they deserve, are:
> 
> King Crimson (damn, when i see how everybody is loving Opeth...how can you ignore one of the major influences?)




OH SHI-

how did i forget king crimson, yes, truly an amazing band
21st century schizoid man is an amazing song off a near perfect album


----------



## petereanima (Aug 27, 2009)

-TheWickerMan- said:


> 21st century schizoid man is an amazing song off a near perfect album


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 27, 2009)

Not sure if they've been mentioned already but Coheed and Cambria don't get the attention they deserve IMO.

No, wait, let me rephrase that - They don't get the right attention from the right people  They're one of those musical phenomenon I call over-underrated, where they're over-rated for the wrong reasons by teeny-boppers and that makes the good shit get overlooked.


----------



## MFB (Aug 27, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Not sure if they've been mentioned already but Coheed and Cambria don't get the attention they deserve IMO.
> 
> No, wait, let me rephrase that - They don't get the right attention from the right people  They're one of those musical phenomenon I call over-underrated, where they're over-rated for the wrong reasons by teeny-boppers and that makes the good shit get overlooked.





I'd say most doom bands go under-appreciated/under-rated even the "big names" like Electric Wizard are still as underground as dinosaur fossils despite being around since, what ...1993 is the earliest I can think of? 16 years of doom.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Aug 27, 2009)

petereanima said:


> King Crimson (damn, when i see how everybody is loving Opeth...how can you ignore one of the major influences?)


 
We rock that shit all the time son.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nevermore and Annihilator for sure!


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 27, 2009)

My list would be:

Cult of Luna


Mouth of the Architect


Russian Circles


Battle of Mice

^ fucking scary song by the way 

I guess post-metal and ambient sludge are just under-rated in general.


----------



## Benjo230 (Aug 27, 2009)

...Circus Maximus? Isolate is an incredible album.


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Aug 27, 2009)

InCasinoOut said:


> My list would be:
> 
> Cult of Luna
> 
> ...




YES

isis, russian circles, cult of luna, neurosis, burst, men in search of the perfect weapon, a storm of light

all absolutely amazing


----------



## danenachtrieb (Aug 27, 2009)

didn't look back to see if someone already said it but Rose Funeral is awesome. i hate their lyrics though.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 27, 2009)

Paradise Lost... seriously, to me they are strongly underrated. These guys are great, and I just discovered that the new album is the first featuring seven-string guitars!


----------



## Crometeef (Aug 28, 2009)

anterior


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 28, 2009)

Crometeef said:


> anterior



played a gig with those guys once, they opened for us believe it or not. good guys, sick guitarists.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 28, 2009)

-TheWickerMan- said:


> YES
> 
> isis, russian circles, cult of luna, neurosis, burst, men in search of the perfect weapon, a storm of light
> 
> all absolutely amazing


 Hell yeah dude! 

I've always thought that post-metal/ambient sludge is the best music for really grim stormy days. I can't even begin to count the times I've driven in a storm blasting some epic Cult of Luna.


----------



## Luuk (Aug 29, 2009)

-TheWickerMan- said:


> YES
> 
> isis, russian circles, cult of luna, neurosis, burst, men in search of the perfect weapon, a storm of light
> 
> all absolutely amazing



Yep post-metal is awesome.. If you're fan of those you really should check Amenra (AMENRA on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads) and Bossk (Bossk 2005 - 2008 on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads).
I've mentioned those names couple times before on this board. But they deserve more attention..

And.. the band Pelican.


----------



## Crometeef (Aug 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> played a gig with those guys once, they opened for us believe it or not. good guys, sick guitarists.



dude that's awesome. indeed they're sick. the solos on the song dead divine are insane


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 30, 2009)

Metallica
/sarcastic response

I think Periphery is pretty underrated (except for on this site)


----------



## Bleak (Aug 30, 2009)

Benjo230 said:


> ...Circus Maximus? Isolate is an incredible album.




That's my vote.


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Aug 30, 2009)

InCasinoOut said:


> Hell yeah dude!
> 
> I've always thought that post-metal/ambient sludge is the best music for really grim stormy days. I can't even begin to count the times I've driven in a storm blasting some epic Cult of Luna.




perfect music for those days
primordial are fucking perfect for windy couldy days/stormy days too, shits epic 



Luuk said:


> Yep post-metal is awesome.. If you're fan of those you really should check Amenra (AMENRA on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads) and Bossk (Bossk 2005 - 2008 on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads).
> I've mentioned those names couple times before on this board. But they deserve more attention..
> 
> And.. the band Pelican.



pelican kick ass, i'll check out the others


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 30, 2009)

The Tea Party.


----------



## Bleak (Aug 31, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The Tea Party.



Also a great choice! I had a friend that was REALLY into them and gave me one of their CD's. Fantastic musicianship.


----------



## Luuk (Sep 7, 2009)

Did anyone metioned Baroness? I totally forgot 'bout them, they're pretty underrated
I like to listen to it once in a while..

Baroness - New Song Up!!!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Three new songs of the new album (which I've heard in total ), Blue Record. And songs of their previos record, Red Album.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Sep 7, 2009)

Twin Zero on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

the tomb of every hope is excelent to me.


----------



## -TheWickerMan- (Sep 7, 2009)

Luuk said:


> Did anyone metioned Baroness? I totally forgot 'bout them, they're pretty underrated
> I like to listen to it once in a while..
> 
> Baroness - New Song Up!!!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> ...



the blue album has been leaked, i have still to listen to it though


----------



## Luuk (Sep 7, 2009)

That's why I've heard the album allready


----------



## hubbell1202 (Sep 7, 2009)

petereanima said:


> King Crimson (damn, when i see how everybody is loving Opeth...how can you ignore one of the major influences?)



Islands... is my favorite... something about Ladies of the Road... that just moves me...


----------



## Wiz (Sep 20, 2009)

Keep em coming guys, I just got my Zune Pass the other day so I literally downloaded hundreds of albums thanks to this post


----------



## revclay (Sep 20, 2009)

<rant>
Katatonia. I think they're underrated because they aren't one of the biggest bands in metal. I will never understand why a band who writes such great, radio friendly tracks but yet is still really heavy and dark isn't a huge success over on this side of the pond. Seriously, I think it is a crime how unknown they are stateside. Hell, I think they've only done two tours over here, and I've seen them both times. And the crowds were small. Unbelievable to me. 
</rant>


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 20, 2009)

Ra. They need better publicity. 4 albums and like one music video?


----------



## Hollowman (Sep 20, 2009)

Vader


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2009)

The Destro.

THE DESTRO (New Music !!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Wiz (Sep 21, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Ra. They need better publicity. 4 albums and like one music video?



Man, they're so borderline emo.


----------



## omgmjgg (Sep 21, 2009)

isyou


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 21, 2009)

Wiz said:


> Man, they're so borderline emo.


----------



## zeusdeux (Sep 21, 2009)

mine:

Pain of salvation
chimp runner
fuge (solo)
porcupine tree
blackfield
karnivool


----------



## lucasreis (Sep 21, 2009)

Thin Lizzy


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 21, 2009)

Wiz said:


> Man, they're so borderline emo.


 
No, they're not.


----------



## katierose (Sep 21, 2009)

Heh.. my idea of underrated might be laughable to others but here goes:


Gutteral Secrete - Amazing slam..their latest is nonstop brutality that can actually hold your attention

Premonitions Of War - One of the first metalcoreish bands I got into.. fucking amazing.. Nate Johnson is my favorite vocalist in this genre

Gorgasm - Good brutal death metal you can take seriously or not, but it's fun

Cave In - Stephen Brodsky is aaaamazing

Your Memorial - Pretty much a clone of After The Burial but still really awesome and worth checking out

Inveracity - Greek brutal death... the vocals are pretty arousing
*

*


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 21, 2009)

there's this Symphonic Extreme Metal band that doesn't get enough attention IMO, they're called Traces, check 'em out:

TRACES - ON TOUR STARTING HALLOWEEN! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

it's not my band... honest...


----------



## Hypothermia (Sep 21, 2009)

Dredg


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 21, 2009)

^ Nice


----------



## Bren (Sep 21, 2009)

Iced Earth! i think those guys are incredible...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 21, 2009)

Bren said:


> Iced Earth! i think those guys are incredible...


----------



## Bren (Sep 21, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


>


 
woooo! i'm not alone there then 
i wish they would come to ireland


----------



## revclay (Sep 21, 2009)

katierose said:


> Cave In - Stephen Brodsky is aaaamazing


----------



## hubbell1202 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wiz said:


> Keep em coming guys, I just got my Zune Pass the other day so I literally downloaded hundreds of albums thanks to this post




Zune pass? Is that even worth it? You only get to keep like 10 songs a month?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 21, 2009)

Akercocke.


----------



## Wiz (Sep 22, 2009)

hubbell1202 said:


> Zune pass? Is that even worth it? You only get to keep like 10 songs a month?



Yeah, but I have no reason to want to keep them. As long as I'm paying the monthly fee, I can keep the entire library. Think of it as of a cable tv plan, except you get to choose exactly what you want to watch.You're paying for a service, which in this case is all the music you want for a month + 10 songs you can keep. If we were to compare it to Amazon download costs, which I believe are $.99 per song, then you're actually paying only about 5 bucks a month for full access (and download to your pc/zune) of the whole library. 

Honestly it's the best thing since sliced bread if you're into trying out different bands and genres like I am. I'd be bankrupt if I had to buy several dozens of albums a month. I have friends who only maybe buy 1-2 records per year, like Metallica or something else horribly mainstream, and don't really care about anything else. Yeah, the subscription fee would would be a waste on them.

The one thing I was worried about when I got it was whether they'd have obscure bands, but I've found maybe 98%of what was listed so far here.


----------



## gps100proof (Sep 22, 2009)

STRAIGHT LINE STITCH! QUALITY


----------



## omgmjgg (Sep 22, 2009)

the arusha accord


----------



## chasm144 (Sep 24, 2009)

Act Zero? I wouldn't know because barely anyone has heard us!
Act Zero on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Xaios (Sep 24, 2009)

While I don't know if 'under-rated' is the correct term (in fact, I doubt it), these are some bands I believe deserve a lot more recognition than they have:

Disillusion



Anubis Gate



Dark Suns



Threshold


Threshold has a tremendously interesting vibe, almost as if you're watching a musical while listening to them.


Vanden Plas


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 24, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Disillusion




First disc = amazing. Second disc, not so much.


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 24, 2009)

Disfiguring the Goddess.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 25, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> First disc = amazing. Second disc, not so much.



Ya know, I absolutely hated Gloria the first time I heard it, but I've warmed to it a bit. It's certainly no Back To Times Of Splendor, but it's got its own special something. If nothing else, no one can deny that it's an enormously experimental album. While it succeeds or fails depending on who you talk to, it obviously took a lot of guts to make, especially given the expectations set by their debut album. Having a single 99% perfect album is a nearly impossible feat, they really couldn't be expected to actually EXCEED what they had done when it was already so amazing, so they took a hell of a left turn and made Gloria.

Does it work? Maybe not, but one claim they CAN make is that they've produced 2 absolutely unique albums out of 2, instead of making one unique album and then just copying the formula.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 25, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> First disc = amazing. Second disc, not so much.


The Porter and Three Neuron Kings, their pre-Splendor releases, are also quite tasty, although not quite as polished. I'd like to get a hold of their demoes to see how they stack up, because from what I've seen, they seem to be much more death metal. And yes, Gloria was garbages.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 25, 2009)

yingmin said:


> The Porter and Three Neuron Kings, their pre-Splendor releases, are also quite tasty, although not quite as polished. I'd like to get a hold of their demoes to see how they stack up, because from what I've seen, they seem to be much more death metal. And yes, Gloria was garbages.



Absolutely agreed regarding The Porter and Three Neuron Kings. I wouldn't really say it was more death metal though, if anything it was more thrash. The Porter, especially, is chalked full of win. 'Eternal Duality' is a great song.

But contrary to what I used to think, I don't think Gloria is garbage. It's just very, _very, *very*_ different.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 26, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Absolutely agreed regarding The Porter and Three Neuron Kings. I wouldn't really say it was more death metal though, if anything it was more thrash. The Porter, especially, is chalked full of win. 'Eternal Duality' is a great song.
> 
> But contrary to what I used to think, I don't think Gloria is garbage. It's just very, _very, *very*_ different.


 I was referring to the demos BEFORE Three Neuron Kings, which I haven't heard yet.


----------



## Kotex (Sep 26, 2009)

Torche
Baroness
Electric Wizard
Mammatus


----------

